

Gazehawk Team (YC S10) Joins Facebook - lsb
http://www.gazehawk.com/blog/gazehawk-team-joins-facebook/

======
lbarrow
I interned at GazeHawk in the summer of 2011 as a blogger. It was my first job
in technology as well as my first real job after graduating from college.

It was one of the best summers of my life. The GazeHawk team is incredibly
talented and full of amazing people. I particularly miss our company lunch
discussions, which regularly ranged over number theory, politics, literature,
and everything of interest in-between.

I remember, when I was trying to set up my own personal website after hours, I
asked Brian to take a look at the PHP I was writing (I still did not have that
much programming experience at this point). He glanced at my code, then looked
back at his computer and instantly typed out a SQL injection attack that would
have dumped my database. Then he grinned and showed me exactly how to fix what
I was doing.

Good luck at Facebook, guys!

------
qq66
I've seen a few of these recently where Facebook "acquires the team." What
does that mean, exactly? What happens to GazeHawk the product? Who owns it?
Does it continue to operate? Who does Facebook pay? What happens to GazeHawk
investors?

~~~
thehodge
"The team welcomes suggestions and thoughts on potential options at
team@gazehawk.com."

Guessing that means they are open to offers and if nothing comes along.. it
will be shuttered..

~~~
prawn
Is the term "shuttered" to describe closing a business unique to the US? Or UK
too, thehodge?

I hadn't encountered it used in this way prior to the last year or so, and
then only through tech writing. Origin is the closing of window shutters, I
presume?

~~~
chime
It's retail door shutters:

[http://www.kone.com/countries/en_GB/Products/PedestrianDoors...](http://www.kone.com/countries/en_GB/Products/PedestrianDoors/retail/rollershutters/Pages/default.aspx)

~~~
prawn
Ahh, a "roller door" in Australia.

Thanks.

------
YuriNiyazov
Would you guys open-source the technology?

------
woodall
This is awesome. I started testing for them when the first HN post was made;
or round about, just let me brag. I was always amazed with their tech and even
tried applying- didn't make it- and can't think of another HN company who has
made bigger strides or a better product.

I'm glad that you guys are getting to move on to bigger, and hopefully better,
things! What are your plans for the company/tech? It would be nice to see this
introduced into the medical field as a cost effective way to manipulate UI.

[http://www.ted.com/talks/mick_ebeling_the_invention_that_unl...](http://www.ted.com/talks/mick_ebeling_the_invention_that_unlocked_a_locked_in_artist.html)

------
hef19898
Maybe one of you can answer my question, even if it's not directly linked to
GazeHawk. If I found a start-up, am lucky and get some funding and it doesn't
work out and the company tanks, what happens to you as a founder? Are you
personally liable or any debts? I'm asking because I guess US law is quite
different from ours.

~~~
rms
For the most part, you're not liable as long as you're properly incorporated
and don't sign anything making you personally liable, unless you committed
various crimes such as fraud along the way.

Corporate bank loans for early stage companies do typically require personal
liability, but VCs and angels do not.

~~~
hef19898
So it's basically the same as over here. Thanks for the fast answer!

------
samstave
So facebook is going to use gazehawk to (potentially unwittingly, given their
privacy track record) track the eye movements of its users to see where they
look most of the time.

~~~
lbarrow
Did you not read the announcement? FB is not acquiring the technology.

